# HELP! Dumb Mom question...



## ScogMom (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this forum and figured ya'll would be the best to help me. My son (14yr) has a stock 2007 Honda Rancher ES. His friends tell him he needs more clearence. He wants bigger tires. What size tires do I need and where can I get them. I don't want to have to modify the ATV. Does it need new rims and tires or just tires? Sorry, just a complete newbie and my husband is a complete city guy!


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I think as far as hondas go you can put up to 27" tires without a lift, some tires may require more spacing which can be done with spacers or new rims, and to find tires just do a search on the net for atv tires or go to a local offroad shop you should be able to find what tire would suit his riding style fairley easy. As far as us telling you we need to know what kind of riding he does ex deep mud/water or mostly trail.
welcome to the forum hope I helped at least a little bit.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Well you're one cool Mom for even looking into it!!

As stated above, knowing what kind of riding he does mostly will help decide exactly what kind of tire he needs.

Now there might be some guys here who are going to jump in and say that honda can handle as big and heavy/aggressive of a tire as you can get etc.. etc...

But most of those guys have jobs and $$ and can replace all the parts they tear up w/ those big tires. Willing to bet your 14yr old son doesn't have a job yet, or else it would have been him here asking where he could buy tires not you... Say that to say this, don't listen to them. lol

If your son really likes to play in the mud and trail rides as well, then the best bet is probably a set of 27 or 28" Zilla's.

If he doesnt much care for mud and mostly rides around on trails, then something like a BigHorn or MudLite XTR would be great. We can provide pictures, prices, places to get these etc.. once we know a little more...


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Props to you mom for checking into this for your son, everything above is great advice. This site holds a great amount of information on all brands of atv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScogMom (Jan 31, 2012)

*More info*

He loves mud. Not extreme but mud/trails. He is usually the first to dive into the mud. 
Ok, I don't want to sound dumb but I really don't know (his birthday is coming up). When you say 27 or 28"... the ones that are on them are 24x8x12 and 24x10x11. I guess the first number is the 27 or 28 but what are the others I will need....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

ScogMom said:


> He loves mud. Not extreme but mud/trails. He is usually the first to dive into the mud.
> Ok, I don't want to sound dumb but I really don't know (his birthday is coming up). When you say 27 or 28"... the ones that are on them are 24x8x12 and 24x10x11. I guess the first number is the 27 or 28 but what are the others I will need....


The first number is the height of the tire, the second is the width and the third is the rim or wheel size. Usualy..thay are all the same..like 12 or 14. Probably not 11 so check the backs again.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

24 tall
8/10 Wide 
12/11 is the Rim Size


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would say 27-10-12 in the front and 27-12-12 in the rear. And like stated above a zilla will probably be your best bet ad far as price and wieght on. The quad.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh and @nmk honda come with 12" front rims and 11" rear rims from factory, thats what i had on mine when i got it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Just keep the other numbers the same.

The first # is the height of the tire, the second # is the width, and the third, is the Rim Diameter. 24"x10"x11"

If he likes mud/trails, I would look at the Zilla's they are a great tire, and light weight, and fairly inexpensive compared to other tires...

www.MudThrowers.com is where you can get a set










The only downside, is that they do not make them for an 11" wheel... Which is what you said was on the rear. 

However, they do make the Gator in an 11" wheel, and they are a great tires as well and can also be bought from MudThrowers, unfortunately the tallest they have for an 11" wheel is the stock 24" tall size....










So it looks like if you want to just get him better tires, those will work... But if you want to get him taller ones as well, then you are most likely going to have to order new rims too. There are some fairly cheap options out there, and MudThrowers can mount the tire on the rim and ship it all together, ready to bolt on.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

If you do some looking on Craigslist you might locate a pair or set of factory Honda wheels for cheap. This way you can have a 12" wheel all the way around and the same width tire (not a major issue I just prefer skinny tires all the way around). Dont buy new factory ones at the dealership they cost a fortune, if that's the only option a set of aftermarket 12" wheels would be the better investment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mudsac's (Dec 14, 2011)

Gators will be a good all around tire.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

redneckrancher420 said:


> Oh and @nmk honda come with 12" front rims and 11" rear rims from factory, thats what i had on mine when i got it


No sheet...strange....good to know though, Thanks man. So what CC is this thing and is it 2or 4wd?..and can it realy turn 27s?


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

If its a 420 rancher then it is capable of turning a 27".


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

In the op its a 2007 es. Its a 420 sra


----------

